
Show HN: When To Chat – A time zone tool for remote teams using Slack - nwillson
https://slack.whentochat.co/
======
jermaustin1
This is a cool little bot, but I'm not sure if it is priced appropriately.

$10/mo is too low. Makes it feel cheap. I'd recommend if you want to keep that
same price to go for an annual membership.

But a better price would be in the $29/mo range. Still affordable by team, and
you would actually get paid for your work.

~~~
nwillson
Interesting. You're not the first person to say it's priced too cheap,
actually. I'll reconsider the pricing. Thanks for the feedback!

------
mattbgates
Internal Server Error

~~~
nwillson
I just saw this in the logs. Not sure what happened. If you have info about
the path you took (was it during auth with slack or..?) that'd be super
helpful.

~~~
mattbgates
I clicked on Add To Slack, chose the channel I want to add it to, click on
Allow, and the error comes up. I haven't been able to get past that part. But
I'm pretty sure I know why... I'm not an administrator. Just wanted to add
this as I work with people in different time zones. I'll ask the admin to add
it ;)

~~~
nwillson
Thanks! That confirms what I saw in the logs. I've added a warning message to
catch that error and mention admin access is required. Thanks for catching
that.

